# Crimped oats for chickens



## Idum (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello, I've lurked for a long time then joined a few months ago. I finally have a question I don't remember reading the answer to.

A while back, I bought a bag of crimped oats but didn't use them for the intended purpose. I started throwing out a handful now and then for the chickens and they seemed to like them. Lately, they seem to prefer them over the regular layer feed I give them.

I guess my question is, how do crimped oats rate as chicken food? 
I don't remember what I paid for them, so I don't know if they're cost effective or not. Either way, should I finish up this bag I have?

Thanks,

Jay


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Oct 30, 2010)

oats are an excellent chicken feed. i never used crimped oats. mainly whole oats. some knowledgable chickenmen claim whole oats should be 25% of a fowls feed ration. oats are low in protein.

try soaking them. it ups the protein and they will eat them better. soaked they are easier to digest. some prefer to ferment them before feeding.


----------



## Idum (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks DR I'll take your advice. Might price oats next time at the feed store.


----------



## mitchell3006 (Apr 1, 2010)

I feed oats daily. They are about 11.5-12% protein. I use fermented oats for 30-40% of feed for grown birds in summer, 25% in winter. They force extra moisture into the birds which helps in the Mississippi sauna.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Oats are very healthy, they have a very healthy aa profile, but they are a little short on protein to be a complete feed. As the other stated, including them at a proper ratio in the ration is a great idea.


----------

